# What would you have liked to know then what you know now?



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow great thread. One of the best I seen.

Well let's see

1. If I knew how some people are I wouldn't have followed any group of people that claim they know the "truth". Be it truth by scientific fact or truth by organized religion. 

2. I would have listened to more people that warned me about 1.

3. I would have known that on many ocasions the people in 2 are just as full of shit as the people in 1.

4. I would have had so many crappy relationships

5. I realized that there are no final answers, everything is relative


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, great thread. I’d like to note that the following are not exactly things I would like to change about myself, but general information for young people who are still struggling to figure out the ground-rules of "reality."

1.) You are not defined by your environment. If introverted, learn to manipulate the world around you as a means of problem solving. If extroverted, learn that there is a “you” detached from the world. On a similar note, do not let anyone control you, as good or as bad as it may feel. The only thing that will give you true freedom is knowledge of this sort.

2.) It’s OK to over-achieve. If you find yourself bored in school, ask for more. Be comfortable telling those in educational authority that, when you believe so, what they teach is trivial and that you would like an actual challenge. If they refuse, search it out on your own.

3.) The world is entirely too small to refer to anyone as "them." "Them" (as opposed to "us") is easily the most destructive word in the English language.

4.) Just because a thought makes you uncomfortable doesn’t mean you should stop thinking it. Explore _everything_; take nothing for granted.

5.) Sex isn’t really all that important, as much as Hollywood, marketing companies and Disney would like to convince you of otherwise.

6.) Live for your future while staying in the moment. In other words, pay attention to what you put in your body. 

7.) Your body is not an amusement park. Find something better to do with your time; something that lasts.

8.) If what you do does not feel like play, you are not doing it properly.

9.) "Being" is a verb.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

1. True individuality is best expressed through independent _thought_

2.Emotional maturity is just as significant as intellectual maturity

3.What you don't do now you will have to do later

4.Some thoughts are best kept private

5.Do it yourself or it doesn't get done


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

That I could've used more time doing things for myself rather than to brood over the failed human race (not getting into detail). I basically gave food to that idea's validity. 

(I shouldn't have bothered as long about the negative experiences that happened with people, but I got stuck for a little while out of spite. Regardless of that, I did pick things up eventually and I'm happy about that.)

Also, speaking of one's own universe: "If you don't do it, then who will?"


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> That I am awesome and that I always have been, and that it is ok to delude oneself for peace of mind. Well just a little.


For some reason...I smiled when I read this. :crazy:


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

That there's not always one way to do something or prove something. There's many options and many alternatives.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

That what should have been my top priority wasn't as hard to achieve nor as scary as I made it seem to myself.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I am not beautiful, but it's okay. 

And a lot of other things that I can't think about right now.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> I am not beautiful, but it's okay.


Do you not mean something more along the lines of "I do not conform to a social stereotype of physical attractiveness, but it's okay."?


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

That a crush is NOT love! Don't confess your feelings you idiot NOOOOOO!!!:angry:


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish I could just change the past, but if I did I wouldn't have learned anything from my mistakes. Though it does suck having to live with them. The best thing I could say to myself in the past is learn from others mistakes, which is something I learned at an early age but didn't follow into quickly enough. I thought I knew better, and thought I was better.


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to make relationships work but love shouldn't be forced. Love may be blind but try to see clearly reguardless, and be real with yourself.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Do you not mean something more along the lines of "I do not conform to a social stereotype of physical attractiveness, but it's okay."?


That would be a nice, but incorrect wording of what I said.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> That would be a nice, but incorrect wording of what I said.


 
Why worry? You're married, you've won! You should be celebrating not brooding.:laughing:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

perennialurker said:


> Why worry? You're married, you've won! You should be celebrating not brooding.:laughing:


That's what you think...


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

The answer to question number 40.


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow...to be honest I think I would make a lot of the same mistakes twice, three, four, who knows how many times.
I wish I would have realized 'hope' in early hs and realize my potential to improve and to become someone. Maybe then I would be super talented today. Oh well. :sad:

To be honest, I feel I have learned a lot and came out with a much better perspective in life though, and am glad I have had all these lessons. I have learned what betrayal, facing death, other's death, loss of innocence and all those cliche negative stories actually are. I feel truly blessed to live the life I have. I am glad I am the person I am now. I can really appreciate boredom and really love the world. I wouldn't really change a thing, besides "BE MORE SUCCESSFUL!" but seriously. I am glad where I am. Plus after living a lot of odd misfortunes, fortunes might come in the future and I can really appreciate them. <3


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

That you need to treat people how they would like to be treated, not how you would like to be treated if stood in their shoes (think my Fe may be kicking in)

To never judge a man until you've walked a mile in his shoes. Then fuck him: he's a mile away and you've got his shoes.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

That self honesty is the only entry path to self progress.

And the only path to self honesty is.. seeing and acknowledging exactly what one is without shutting ones eyes.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I wouldn't have eaten my feelings
I would have done every curricular activity I wanted to do
I would have focused more on school than making friends
I would have become a Christian and gone to church and youth group as soon as I could have, instead of starting at 17
I would have left the sexual experiments until I was married... I did stuff when I was fourteen that I'm not proud of (still a virgin though!)
I wouldn't have invested my time, money or feelings on people that didn't like or respect me, and I wouldn't have taken their opinions into consideration, because all they've done is hurt me.


----------

